# Weight loss.?



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone have really good weight loss success, to where it made their hubbies respond to them better?


I need to lose some serious weight. 
1) for my health (diabetes over 12 yrs now)

2) for myself ( don't like how I look in clothes, can never find nice looking clothes that fit well at the second hand shops.)

3) for my hubby.... (so he doesn't have to look at the fat rolls when we make love. I know he says it doesn't bother him, but really, guys are such visual creatures when it comes to sex. I want him to enjoy making love to me visually too.)

4) for work... (so that I can be taken more seriously). Facing the fact, bosses respond better to the "pretty"/ nice looking people- not consciously. 

I start to excersize/eat right... then wham, within a week or two I'm back to my old habbits.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com

I have lost about 40 pounds on it. maintaning at the moment.

It's awesome.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Barring any medical issue I recommend counseling to figure out why you overeat in the first place. What does food give you that you aren't getting in your life? Find out what purpose it solves, find another way to meet that need and food won't be your issue anymore. I'm an emotional eater so for me I had to learn how to cope without stuffing my emotions.

Now if you are looking for a specific diet what worked for me was low carb. I started with Atkins to beat my sugar/carb addiction and have since moved onto the zone. I have lost almost 30 pounds and have maintained it for a few years now. I'm TINY now and my husband is super happy about it. And now I can honestly say the saying nothing tastes as good as thin feels is spot on.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Weight Watchers is great. The program is all about making healthier food choices, portion control and exercise. And you can still treat yourself once in a while.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

bubbly girl said:


> Weight Watchers is great. The program is all about making healthier food choices, portion control and exercise. And you can still treat yourself once in a while.


It is! but it costs money.

Myfitnesspal is free and does the same. Actually, it made me more conscious of my intake of calories and fiber...sodium, etc. I love it.


----------



## Homeschool4 (Mar 11, 2012)

I lost about 80 lbs (30 still to go!) but it wasn't on the healthiest diet. Still after the first 30-40 lbs, i was thin enough to start walking, riding my bike, just outright doing more without my knees and ankles complaining. I'm happy with my weight loss and energy levels, but I don't think it's made a difference with him. He has noticed, and says I look good - but I haven't really noticed that much difference in the way he treats me. I just feel better about myself, so that's a plus in all ways!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Mavash. said:


> Barring any medical issue I recommend counseling to figure out why you overeat in the first place. What does food give you that you aren't getting in your life? Find out what purpose it solves, find another way to meet that need and food won't be your issue anymore. I'm an emotional eater so for me I had to learn how to cope without stuffing my emotions.


:iagree:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Homeschool4 said:


> I lost about 80 lbs (30 still to go!) but it wasn't on the healthiest diet.


WOW! :smthumbup:


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

If you are a type 2 diabetic, try going to the website diabetesdaily dot com. Low carb is generally the advice.. although t2 diabetics can do low carb \ high fat (so you are always full, but will drop weight AND have good blood sugar numbers) Lots of help with recipes, the whole thing. 

I'm a Type 1, too many years to acknowledge. 
Weight and insulin and bg's... a lovely balance, eh?


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

I've always just had 10-15 lbs of " winter weight" to contend with, but I use MyFitnessPal,too. Just to keep things in check. One of the things I like about it is that you can enter the exercise you do each day and it gives an estimate of the calories you have burned. Great motivation to keep it up. It's a free app for iPhones and you can scan barcodes to enter food items. It's really handy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for replies...

Mavash & Homeschool... I guess this is what I was more looking for.. What kind of difference it made in your life... If it helped with hubby's view of you.

I will check out that site thatgirl. Thanks. 
j


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

I used http://caloriecount.about.com/ while I was pregnant. I've lost all but 5 pounds of baby weight in the 5 months since she was born too. It sounds like fitnesspal is similar-- you can use calculators to determine how much you need and enter exercise amounts.

I also love walking-- if I can't get outside I use Leslie Sansone dvds. She's addictive!!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks deejov & lovmyh. 
Yes, type 2, but I'm on lantus insulin. It's getting to the point where I feel it's not helping too much. (although I can "feel" it when I forget to take it.) 

I really don't want to "up the dose" again. It's getting too expensive. And I'm between doctors right now. My last one was kind of old fashioned & let me set the pace for losing weight/ sticking to diabetic plan.. He retired, & the clinic still hasn't gotten a replacement. Supposed to be in sometime in May. 

my worry is that they will take a very aggresive approach to the diabetes.. but I know it would be a better thing. 

I also know that if I could just lose this weight, and remember to take my meds all the time, that my bs's would be so much better.

My meds dosage is correct, IF i remember to take it always, and if I eat sensibly. Sometimes its' even too much. I was getting lots of Low bs's in november & early december, when I was excersizing & losing some weight.

I know, I know... something I need to talk to the new doc about.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> Mavash I guess this is what I was more looking for.. What kind of difference it made in your life... If it helped with hubby's view of you.


I wanted more sex. And while I don't think it helped HIM in that department it did help ME. As I got smaller I gained confidence and was happier. The HAPPY/confident part was what my husband was most attracted to not my size. My new body was just a bonus. 

These days I'm a bonified trophy wife and I have to say I kinda like that.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Chelle D -- I've lost over 30 lbs since July when I moved away from home and STBXH. The 'Divorce Diet' my IC calls it, LOL. I look better than I have in all the years he's known me, but it makes no difference to him. That's a really dysfunctional relationship, I know, but I have a point that is valid for any woman: DO IT FOR YOU! Do it because _you_ want to be able to wear different clothes, because _you_ want to be able to be more active and feel better while doing it, because it's healthier for _you_. If your husband thinks it's attractive, so much the better. I know that I feel better about how I look than I ever have, in spite of being rejected by STBXH. The rejection hurts, but I'm able to honestly say it isn't because I'm letting myself go. 

My weight loss is partially due to not emotionally eating so much when STBXH often left me alone to hang out with (mostly female) friends or was texting all the time, but also due to not eating at all a lot of the time now. My IC is working on me to develop healthier habits. I hate exercising for exercising sake, but now that the weather is getting better, I look forward to doing more walking and yard work, etc. I'm also changing the timing of my eating to make sure I eat breakfast, and try not to eat right before bed. Not just changing calorie intake, in other words, but also looking at the way the body metabolizes food. That may also be an issue with diabetes. Good luck to you!!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've done a bunch of different diets and trials. I'd lose the weight, and then gain it back, exercise for a few weeks, and then quit. 

What I found worked for me was a combination of things. First, I don't drink sodas, eat sweets, eat pastries, rarely eat candy. I cut down my red meat consumption, and no fried food.

Then I cut out breads, pastas, and mostly potatoes, but I will eat them occasionally.

I eat fruits, vegetables, buy vegan options for eating at home (bocca burgers and pretend chicken patties are a quick easy lunch) I also make sure I have things like v8 smoothies/splash and almond milk around.

shop once a week for myself to keep all my veggies fresh and rarely RARELY go out to eat. And always keep out to eat at a restaurant (no fast food) and opt for the healthier options.

It took no time to get closer to where I wanted to be. I consider calories and carbs, and I take it as a challenge to keep food interesting and delish and cook fancy meals like I would, just healthier so i still eat things that taste amazing.

Do what works for you. For a while, I used sparkpeople but that's only ever just to get me going and I usually drop it after a few weeks.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Be careful with too much soy. It messes up a female's hormones and can cause issues.

I stay away from soy because of my endometriosis. It feeds off estrogen. 

Best bet is to eat lean, organic chicken. No hormones.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Low carb does work very well.
You may have to cut back your lantus dose, it can take up to 3 days to titrate a new dose, so give it some time. (you may have some lows for a few days, or cut it back a bit first before cutting your food) but when on insulin... cutting carbs has a huge affect on your bg's. (good thing in the end).

Do you count carbs? 

Anything under 90 g a day might make you feel pretty tired at first, but not eating potatoes or bread is worth it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My thing is, don't do anything that you can't keep up forever or you'll just gain weight back.

Carbs are good for you. You need carbs. Sure, don't eat ONLY carbs, but you need carbs.

that's why counting calories (or using a site that does so) helps a lot. You can eat what you want but still lose weight...just stay without your calorie count.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought soy was supposed to be _good_ for a womans hormones. Ie- help with hot flashes, night sweats & with other pre-menopausal symptoms??

No?

I hadn't bought any yet, but as I've been having a few symptoms of early menopausal stage.. I thought about trying some of that soy isoflavones. I think the name I saw on the store shelf was soyBalance ?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> I thought soy was supposed to be _good_ for a womans hormones. Ie- help with hot flashes, night sweats & with other pre-menopausal symptoms??
> 
> No?
> 
> I hadn't bought any yet, but as I've been having a few symptoms of early menopausal stage.. I thought about trying some of that soy isoflavones. I think the name I saw on the store shelf was soyBalance ?


It all depends.

It could be good IF you need estrogen.

My body is OVERLOADED with estrogen...Estrogen dominant...which is why I have this HUGE TUMOR on my ovary...it feeds off estrogen. So does endometriosis (which I have) and other reproduction issues.

So, i just suggest getting your levels checked before eating soy.

My daughter is vegetarian but we limit her soy intake until she's older. Don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I will not be doing atkins or any non carb diet. I feel that the higher fat/sodium in those diets are a hearts worst nightmare.

I know there are studies both ways. My sis in law did very well on no carbs & has worked up to having the carbs found naturally in veggies.

But I will not do it. (For one thing, it's too expensive.)


I guess I'm a believer in ADA diet. Balancing carb & protien with a little of the good fats is the ideal way. Veggies-- I guess are now concidered "free" exchanges. (I know, I know, not starchy veggies like sweet potatoes, kidney beans, etc).

I know portion control is what I need to work on. Not bingeing on carbs (ice cream/ candy/ cookies/ chips)... when I am down & low.-- or bored. 

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

portion control was SO HARD for me...but when I would look up the calories in things, it was astonishing!

I also realized that the less I ate, the less I could eat. lol. Before, I'd easily eat a burrito and nachos...in one meal. Now, I couldn't even finish my 2 tacos yesterday. And I was full 

I have been staying at 1200 -1400 calories a day right now. I feel HUGE because of the bloating and this mass inside of me, but I think I've lost more weight. I went to the store yesterday to get shirts and grabbed L/XL and ended up buying mediums  LOL And I fit into size 8 dresses :yay:

I still feel like a big girl though...hopefully after surgery things will mellow out. I also want to get back on Myfitnesspal and lose more weight. If you join, I'm the same name as on here 

I've been stocking up on berries and that's my go-to food for bingeing. Sweet, yummy and good for you!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

BTW... I'm 215lbs right now.

My first goal is 200, then 180, stay there for a while, then 160.... again, a maintenance,... then finally 140-150. 

With my body size & bone structure, at 150 I would look very healty. at 140 I'd be very "trim". 130 would be "skinny".
120 - i'd probably look sick.

My ultimate year end goal for this year would be about 175. Do-able. I think I'd still have a belly, but I think body could be hidden in a nice teddy at that weight & hubby could be happy to see me looking that trim.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I started at 205  I gained a ton of weight when I was sick last time with my female issues and surgery.

I am now 165. I want to be 140  I'm 5'6"

I lost weight quickly on MFP. My friend started it in June and was down 40 pounds by Christmas


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

that_girl said:


> portion control was SO HARD for me...but when I would look up the calories in things, it was astonishing! *- Good suggestion. I'll start writing down the calories. *
> 
> ....
> I went to the store yesterday to get shirts and grabbed L/XL and ended up buying mediums  LOL And I fit into size 8 dresses :yay: *WOW, that's got to feel Great!*!
> ...



Thanks - I really want to have some kind of reward system, so that I can keep on track. I'm going to go check out the site. Thanks a mint for all your input & info!! You're a gem.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I started at 205  I gained a ton of weight when I was sick last time with my female issues and surgery.
> 
> I am now 165. I want to be 140  I'm 5'6"
> 
> I lost weight quickly on MFP. My friend started it in June and was down 40 pounds by Christmas


 that_girl you've inspired me, I just signed up for myfitnesspal. I hope I have the willpower to stick with it.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Be careful with too much soy. It messes up a female's hormones and can cause issues.
> 
> I stay away from soy because of my endometriosis. It feeds off estrogen.
> 
> Best bet is to eat lean, organic chicken. No hormones.


Kind of weird.

I have endo. I've seen more improvement from it with cutting out everything I've cut out and getting myself to eat the way I do now than ever before. 

But, then again, all I did was actually put soy into my diet I still eat meat i just keep those options around because if I am going to microwave something That's a better option than a tv dinner or a can of chef boy r dee. those bocca burgers/chik patties are about the only soy I take in, good to know though, I'll stick to almond milk instead of soy milk :smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> But I know how visual men are. I really tried there for a bit to lose weight. But holidays came.. I over ate... I haven't been able to get back on track since. I know I was really motivated there after thannksgiving to lose weight "for him". But... now *wondering if I'll ever really lose the 60-70 lbs I need to lose, if I don't do it "for myself*".


That's the key - and losing weight is one time that it pays to be a bit selfish and say "I'm doing this for myself!" Because if you can't get ahold of whatever drives you to over-eat and motivate those behavioural changes in yourself FOR yourself, doing it for someone else will never work long-term.

I think it's fantastic that you want to improve yourself and your body and your life, Chelle. 

I think some people can be motivated enough to lose weight on their own, but that having support and education while losing the weight is even better. One thing that is good about attending a program (of which there are many out there), or a support group or utilizing a forum is so that you can learn about what causes you to overeat and try and learn techniques to address those issues (you have to learn to wrangle not just the eating, but the boredom or the stress or the anxiety), you have some accountability with others, and you have support.

It really can help to have a 'buddy' who can help support you through it. Even your husband can be that support person - if he is willing to work with you on meals and go out and take walks or be more active with you - holding each other accountable to try and get healthier.

Best wishes.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Trenton, is the offer for crock pot recipes open for anyone? I have recently purchased a nice crock pot but have yet to use it. I'd love some of those low cal recipes  My problem with sticking to a healthy diet is by the time I get home from work I'm so hungry I just don't want to take the time to cook something that I should be eating and I scarf up the readily accessible junk food. By the time dinner is ready I've already consumed more calories than I should be allowed for the whole meal. I'm hoping the crock pot will end that ugly cycle.


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd suggest finding some sort of exercise you don't mind doing and a buddy to do it with (to help keep you motivated). If I had to diet to lose weight I'd fail horribly! Exercise is what works for me. If I do enough I can still eat what I want.

Another benefit to picking up an exercise habit is that it will leave you with less time sitting around bored thinking about eating a bunch of crap you shouldn't be eating. Also, it will help your mood. You'll feel better about everything and probably not even want to binge eat nearly as often. 

I've noticed I have a tendancy toward depression. When I get depressed I want to eat lots of sweets/carbs and sleep a lot. Sometimes its hard to get motivated to exercise but I gotta tell you that its the cure-all for me.

I do the P90X series with my husband (DVDs at home) and I have a few friends I hike with regularly. On a strenuous all day hike you can burn close to a pound of fat!!! And it can be fun at the same time.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd recommend a juice fast, but it wouldn't be wise to do it without medical supervision due to your diabetes. I've done it twice (one 3day and one 6day) to help my problematic skin and I lost weight as a side effect. More importantly, it changed the foods that I crave. Sugars and carbs were suddenly less appealing and hearty soups seemed like the most delicious thing in the world. Weight loss will always be a calories in vs calories out problem and the fast made me want more low calorie nutrient-dense food, making weight loss easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Trenton, thanks, the recipes sound great. I'm trying the pork tacos tomorrow . The thai chicken recipe you mentioned sounds interesting. Would you mind posting that? I appreciate it, thank you so much!!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Trenton, is the offer for crock pot recipes open for anyone? I have recently purchased a nice crock pot but have yet to use it. I'd love some of those low cal recipes  *My problem with sticking to a healthy diet is by the time I get home from work I'm so hungry I just don't want to take the time to cook something that I should be eating and I scarf up the readily accessible junk food. By the time dinner is ready I've already consumed more calories than I should be allowed for the whole meal*. I'm hoping the crock pot will end that ugly cycle.



OMG... this is me to a capital T.!


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

May not work for all, but when I dropped drinking soda( any carbonated drinks), cut out sweets, bread and pasta from my diet, ate healthy, LOTS of water, I lost weight within 2 weeks! 

hard part is to maintain it-- I think thats why they say that dieting by eating healthy to achieve your ideal weight is a lifestyle and not a quick fix. 

Once we loose the weight we have to fight with our brains to let us keep that weight! It's a battle with our bodies... just have to learn to be the boss and take charge !


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Trenton and everyone, the recipe for the pork tacos was awesome and so easy. My husband doesn't even like pork, he thought it was beef I guess, but he almost demolished the whole thing by himself. I'm lucky I managed to get some LOL. Thanks!!


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't over complicate it with idiot fad diets.

Just count calories and eat a nutritious balanced diet spaced out over 4 to 5 times through out the day. And exercise. And drink lots of water. It's really simple actually.

Losing weight is a science. People who let their emotions override that fact will probably fail. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I found Paul McKenna's approach very helpful. His book, "I Can Make You Thin," emphasizes eating very slowly so that you actually taste your food. Do this for several days, and your body will adjust to smaller portions.


----------

